# The Wasp



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

*File Name*: The Wasp

*File Submitter*: JohnKrakatoa</p >

*File Submitted*: 31 Jul 2015

*File Category*: Slingshots

Hello, this is a template for my newly made slingshot. If youwant the .svgfile just pm me 

Here you can see one finished Wasp in black plum cherry wood.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43666-introducing-the-wasp-plum-cherry-recurve-natural/

Click here to download this file


----------

